# fist cichlid tank and fish id needed



## boss12 (Oct 30, 2012)

hello made my first cichlid tank. its a 45 gallon 48length x 18 height x 12w. all my fish were givein to me. i have 1 JD, 1 firemouth, 1 salvini, 1 convict, and two fish i need id'd the two fish i need are look alot alike and they fight alot ill post a pic, also 3 tiger barbs. i have a regular filter 20-60 gallon, will upgrade soon. 200w heater, keep temp at 78-80. powerhead, have the airator hose on at night. feeding cichlid staple pellets and some flakes. i dont know how to post pics on this so ill descride them. they are cream colored maybe a little brown above the lateral line but the lateral line is black and goes solid all the way to the tail and has little black dots above lateral line also.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

We suggest you upload your images at one of these web sites:
http://www.imgur.com
http://www.photobucket.com
http://www.flickr.com

Next steps

1. After the upload is complete, view the photo you wish to post here. Right-click on the picture and then select Properties. Copy the Address (URL).

2. On this board, above where you type your message, click on the IMG button and paste the URL between the tags:

Code:









3. THEN, before you SUBMIT your post, be sure to PREVIEW it first. You should see the image. If not, double check your code.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrats on your first American cichlid tank!

We can't really ID the fish in question without pics, so try and upload a few so we can give you a positive ID. As for your tank, 45 gallons will unfortunately not be large enough to house all of those cichlids. American cichlids are quite territorial and therefore require quite a bit of space.


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

the only one that worked for me was www.imgur.com, the other 2 froze my computer and when they unfroze they didn't even work.


----------



## boss12 (Oct 30, 2012)

my tank








fish that need id'ed


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm honestly not sure what those are as they are quite young. Let them put a bit more size on and they should start to show their true identity. What were they labeled as when you bought them?


----------



## boss12 (Oct 30, 2012)

I was given them. They didnt tell me. the rest i bought other than the firemouth that was given to me also


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Definately African. Apears to be a young Victorean or Victorean-like cichlid. Will have to let them grow a little bit and let their colors come out to have some idea what species they might be.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Great looking tank! Imo your tank is not overstocked.  Looks to be perfectly fine.


----------



## boss12 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you. they are all pretty small about 2 1/2 is the biggest and that is the salvini. and if the are african what should i do with them? They only nip at eachother no other aggressdon in tank. pet stores wont buy *** askef


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

boss12 said:


> and if the are african what should i do with them?


Yes, they are African. Problem is we don't know specifically which species. They do look like some juvie/female victoreans. Then again, looking at them some more, I think they look even more like juvie/female Protomelas species, a Malawian cichlid. Possibly a red empress, Protomelas taeniolatus: http://www.cichlids.com/pictures/pic/Red_empress_female.html
Get a better close up pic of them and post them in the unidentified section........and somebody more familiar with these types of Africans should be able to identify them.

As juvies, lot's of cichlids will get a long. Long term, over the course of many years in 45 gallons of space, can be quite a different story. From my perspective, any aggression between the CA and the Africans (depending on what species, of course) is probably the least of your concerns. IMO, 45 gallons is small space to house salvini with other CA, especially if it's male. Of course every tank and every fish is a little different and there is no way of predicting the future.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Definitely Malawian Haps or peacocks. You may want to start a thread in the African section or the Unidentified section


----------

